# The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime



## tekp (Jul 2, 2004)

Has anybody read this?

What did you think of it?

I thought it was very good, the way the world was described through Cristopher's eyes was very clever.

It reminds me of a book I used to adore when I was littler - _I am David - Anne Holme_ I think that was the author, but i dunno - it just popped into my head :O


----------



## Vixen (Aug 7, 2004)

I haven't read it, but I'd like to. Tell me, is the title a sherlock Holmes Allusion?


----------



## tekp (Aug 9, 2004)

I have no idea, but it might be.

I'm not a big Sherlock Holmes fan, sorry 

You definately should read it, it's very good.


----------



## its_the_concept (Sep 29, 2004)

I read that book and found it most enlightening. It was wonderful. How it's writting is so...I don't know, captivating.  It sucks you right in, and it's so different. You really get an idea of what it's like to think like he does. I'm sure i'm not the only one who enjoyed this new way of thinking and experiencing the world. And on a simple respect, i just love the cover of the book, as well as the color. Orange with an upsidedown dog.  hehe, very cute.


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy (Sep 29, 2004)

Yar. The book is intriguing at first, because the narrator's autism forces the text along under some peculiar limitations. But after a hundred pages or so those limitations become...well...limiting. When every single sentence begins with either the word "And" or "Then", the prose tends to become fatigued. By the end, the clever premise has become a tired one and there isn't much of a plot to make up for it.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 29, 2004)

I just placed a hold on this. It seems like everyone's reading it so it'll take a while. . . 

Anyways, my world studies teacher recommended it to me because he knows I love to read . . . it was so hilarious, he caught me reading Silence of the Lambs in class and he came up to me and, instead of telling me to put it away, he says: "WOW! Now THAT is a fascinating book . . . " and he goes on to tell me about all these books he's read that he wants me to read . . . 

I have a cool history teacher.


----------



## Lupin3 (Sep 29, 2004)

While this one is still waiting on my Amazon wish list, it has been generally well recieved.  I know it made it to the Booker prize long list (and quite a few think it should have been short listed).

The title does in fact refer to Holmes, the Hound of the Baskervilles I believe.  From what I've seen, it seems Holme's protagonist's rational world view is shared by the boy in the book.

I'm looking forward to reading this one.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Oct 5, 2004)

I just finished it. It was great! Very moving. And people say that it is realistic as well, so that's definitely a huge plus.

I recommend!


----------



## ssj2raider (Jul 13, 2005)

Lupin3 said:
			
		

> The title does in fact refer to Holmes, the Hound of the Baskervilles I believe.  From what I've seen, it seems Holme's protagonist's rational world view is shared by the boy in the book.



The book does not refer to the Hound of Baskervilles but one of the other Holmes books.

I like this book more for the fact that it wasn't at all like a traditional style book.  Even though it strayed somewhat from the original plot it was still very captivating.


----------

